# Alsa viel zu leise

## makukasutota

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern ein neues System aufgesetzt und habe nun Probleme mit Alsa. Die Soundkarte ist snd-via82xx und ich habe Kernel 2.6.3! Wie folgt installiert:

- Kernel kompiliert mit ALSA Support

- alsa-lib und utils installiert

- /etc/modules.d/alsa wie es auf alsa's homepage zu meiner soundkarte steht abgeändert

- modules-update

- Irgendwann zwischendurch noch KDE mit arts installiert

- /etc/init.d/alsasound start und rc-update ausgeführt

- mit Mixer PCM und Master auf 90 und unmute.

Sonst muss ich den Lautstärkeregler auf halbe stellen und die Fenster kriegen schon Risse, jetzt ist es aber so das ich die Boxen bis zum Anschlag hochdrehen kann, und dann gerade ist es so das ich z.B. in xmms die Musik leise hören kann.

Warum ist alles so leise? Wie kann ich den Fehler beheben?

Danke,

  makukasutota

----------

## Mac Fly

Schau mal im amixer, vielleicht ist noch was benötigtes unten?

----------

## Voltago

Hatte vorhin das selbe Problem. Lösung:

1. alsamixer (aus dem alsa-utils package) starten

2. nach Geräten namens 'VIA DXS' suchen und eins davon auf ca. 50% hochdrehen. Bei mir war's das erste von vieren, die anderen schienen keinen Effekt zu haben.

----------

## elVito

Hi,

hast du schon im Forum gesucht? Das Problem hatten, soweit ich mich erinnere auch schon andere Leute. Wahrscheinlich wirst du dadurch dein Problem schneller lösen können.

schau mal hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=140947&highlight=kde+leise

und hier: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143589&highlight=kde+leise

HTH

gruß der Vitus

----------

## Voltago

 *elVito wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hast du schon im Forum gesucht? 

 

Hi! Und hast Du die vorgeschlagenen Threads mal angeschaut?

----------

## elVito

Hi,

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi! Und hast Du die vorgeschlagenen Threads mal angeschaut?
> 
> 

 

Ja... du auch? Dein Vorschlag mit dem DXS-Slidern steht da übrigens auch dabei. (Beim zweiten Link)

gruß der Vitus

P.S. Suchen ist nicht verboten und es war nur ein nett gemeinter Ratschlag. Ich will deine Kompetenz nicht in Frage stellen.

----------

## Voltago

 *elVito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja... du auch? Dein Vorschlag mit dem DXS-Slidern steht da übrigens auch dabei.
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:   Sorry, hab' ich glatt übersehen...

----------

## elVito

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   Sorry, hab' ich glatt übersehen...

 

kein Problem...   :Smile: 

Ich möchte nur noch zu der Alsageschichte anfügen, daß ich nach der Umstellung auf KDE 3.2 auch große Probleme mit der Lautstärke hatte. Ich hab eine Terratec Aureon 5.1 Fun (Fehlkauf wie ich finde  :Sad:  ) und derzeit den Kernel 2.6.4-rc1 am laufen.

Ich konnte arts-1.2.0 nicht dazu bewegen einen Ton von sich zu geben. Letztlich hab ich zusätzlich die alte Version von arts (1.1.5) emerged und siehe da... Ton ging aber ich konnte die Lautstärke mittels PCM bei kmix nicht mehr regeln. Der Ton war sehr leise und zusätzlich unangenehm da z.B. xmms bei PCM und nicht bei Master angreift und ich jedesmal kmix öffnen musste um Laut bzw. Leise zu stellen...  (bei Master... PCM zeigte nämlich gar keinen Effekt)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn (ich hoffe dies möge irgendwem von Nutzen sein):

Wenn man bei kmix (erweiterte Einstellungen) den Eintrag  IEC958 Output deaktiviert (bei mir unten links & man vergebe mir diese schwammige Formulierung) und Master entsprechend laut stellt, läßt sich die Lautstärke wie gewohnt über den PCM regeln  :Smile: 

gruß der Vitus

P.S. ob das natürlich zur Lösung des ursprünglichen Problems beiträgt weiß ich nicht. Bei mir war das zumindest der Fall.

----------

## makukasutota

@Voltago:

Vielen dank für die Hilfe, jetzt funktioniert es wieder gut.

@elVito:

Sorry, ich hatte per Suchen nichts gefunden (bzw. nicht den tip mit den via dxs).

mfg,

  marc

----------

## ian!

Bei mir war nach einem Update der "External Amplifier Power Down" unter "Advanced" aktiviert. Ein Klick und schwupps...

... ian! fast vom Stuhl gefallen, weil es ihm auf einmal entgegen dröhnte, da er vorher alles auf 100% gedreht hatte.  :Wink:  Also etwas vorsicht an der Stelle..

--ian!

----------

## medlor

Hallo

My System:

o Motherboard Intel d865Perl with onboard sound "AD1985" (Soundmax 4 XL).

o kernel 2.6.4 

o ALSA mit dmix 

siehe [url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=971540#971540)[/url]

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich nach dem Starten von KDE erst den Soundtreiber entfernen und dann wieder 

hinzufuegen muss, damit der Sound problemlos mit dem Lautstärkeregler(zB xmms) funktioniert.

Evtl. hängt dieses Problem wieder mit dem artsd zusammen (den ich uebrigens durch dmix ersetzt habe). kA.

Habe nun dies in die Autostart eingefuegt und nun laeuft alles:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sudo rmmod snd_intel8x0
> 
> sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
> ...

 

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich kenne das problem, da ich auch ne VIA Karte aufm board habe. die VIA DXS Regler stehen bei mir alle auf 100% weil ich sonst nix höre. mit dieser karte können 4 programme gleichzeitig auf das gerät zugreifen. wenn man nur den ersten regler hochstellt dann merkt man gut wie das system arbeitet, wenn man mal mehrere programme sound machen lässt, z.B mplayer und xmms, beide über alsa oder oss, dann hört man immer nur einen. mit aplay kann man irgendwie die anzahl der kanäle anzeigen lassen, die die karte kann und wieviele gerade genutzt werden. also für leute die trotz musik noch icq sound wollen oder beim zocken teamspeak nutzen sollten alle regler oben sein, damit es einwandfrei geht. das problem mit kde 3.2 und das der sound plötzlich nichtmehr richtig geht, liegt am kmix. der hat nach der installation ne standart einstellung, die sich nicht drum kümmert, was man mit amixer und co eingestellt hat. also nach dem ersten kde start einfach mir kmix nochmal alles einstellen und es sollte auch gehen ohne die module neu zu laden.

----------

